# Un-Official Feb 17-18 storm thread



## from_the_NEK (Feb 13, 2008)

This is looking more and more like a R*#N maker. Just as we're coming back into great base depths again, Mom nature has to step in and snatch it all away :x
Have we been naughty or is she mad at Ullr?


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 13, 2008)

I had heard snow...and now it is looking more and more like crap.  I'm hoping it will cool down.


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 14, 2008)

I want to ski in the "bottomless" base that Saddleback is reporting with 14" of new snow yesterday. Finding a room last minute is a challenge, though I found a place to stay in Farmington. So we may ski Saddleback on saturday and Sugarloaf on sunday and try to beat the rain home.


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2008)

This one looks like it will be wet for much of the NE. :smash: It's still early and things can change though. Remember the rain forecasted for last week? And much of Vermont scored some nice snow. Only thing we can do is wait it out.

Let's hope for a better tail end of February...


----------



## urban07sti (Feb 14, 2008)

Second that....hopefully Central/Northern VT gets snow here and into next week. PLEASE.


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2008)

*Not Good*

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/


			
				The Single Chair Weather Blog said:
			
		

> The news for Monday isn't good. As expected, the pattern will become highly amplified with a ridge in the jet stream stretching from the West Coast up through the Yukon and a developing trough in the middle of the country. Highly amplified patterns however are good for some and bad for others and although it is quite typical that the amplifications are favorable for east coast locations it isn't always the case. As for Monday, the ridge/trough axis will develop too far to the west and will thus force this once promising looking storm system to track from the Gulf of Mexico, west of the Appalachian Mountains and into the Great Lakes. In terms of actual weather, this translates to snow late on Sunday which quickly changes to sleet and then freezing rain and possibly rain for Monday. One thing that is rather surprising or alarming to me about this situation is that models are currently suggesting nothing in the way of coastal redevelopment. Northward progressing warm air is often nipped in the bud but such an occurrence and we did see indications of this a few days ago but much less so now. I am holding out hope because an unabated move toward milder temperatures in storm systems such as these is the exception rather than the norm. At the very least however, snow or ice is going to be difficult to avoid on Monday and the possibility of rain does exist.



Great. A Lakes Cutter. :roll: :angry:


----------



## billski (Feb 14, 2008)

do we really need a thread about a rain storm?  
I suggest it be demoted and the "official" removed........
:uzi:
:uzi:
:uzi:

Join me and go out tomorrow!


----------



## hiroto (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't want to think what this will do to Southern NH where I'll be...


----------



## billski (Feb 14, 2008)

hiroto said:


> I don't want to think what this will do to Southern NH where I'll be...



Go west young man....


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 14, 2008)

Time for ark building:

Gray Maine:

.LONG TERM /FRIDAY NIGHT THROUGH THURSDAY/...
LONG RANGE MODELS ARE IN GOOD AGREEMENT ON THE DISPOSITION OF THE
NEXT FEW SYSTEMS. AN ARCTIC COLD FRONT WILL MOVE THROUGH THE
REGION FRIDAY AFTERNOON. THIS WILL GIVE US A COLD DAY SATURDAY.
HIGH PRESSURE WILL MOVE EAST OF THE AREA SUNDAY. GEM/GFS/ECMWF ALL
SIMILAR IN TRACKING SFC LOW WELL TO OUR WEST INTO MICHIGAN. THIS
WOULD LEAVE US ON THE WARM SIDE WITH LIGHT WAA SNOW BREAKING OUT
SUNDAY NIGHT AND QUICKLY CHANGING TO SLEET/FRZG RAIN IN SRN AREAS
THEN RAIN BEFORE MON 12Z. *CHANGEOVER AND EVEN RAIN SHOULD REACH*
*ALL THE WAY TO THE CANADIAN BORDER WITH THIS EVENT.* A WEAK SYSTEM
WILL AFFECT US ON THURSDAY. THE ECMWF IS WARMER THAN THE GFS AND
MIXED PRECIP IS PSBL BUT WILL GO WITH SNOW SHOWERS. MODELS SHOWING
ANOTHER SFC LOW MVG WEST OF THE FORECAST AREA NEXT WEEKEND.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 15, 2008)

billski said:


> Go west young man....



This storm track certainly is :-(


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 15, 2008)

We changed our itinerary a bit and are now going to ski Mount Abram on Saturday (we get a $5 discount per ticket with a season pass from another mountain) and Sunday River on Sunday.

No rooms with a reasonable rate where available anywhere near Saddleback/Sugarloaf, so we are skiing further south. Hopefully the snow will be just as good.

Mount Abram will be a new mountain for father and son.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 15, 2008)

It will rain, but the question is how much....This forecast say not that much.

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...te=BTV&textField1=43.67&textField2=-72.77&e=1


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2008)

Luckily, it looks like Monday will be the only really warm day with frozen precip at the start and tail end of the system. The surface is going to get wrecked for sure with the freeze behind this system, but let's hope for a net gain or minimal loss in base. After Monday it gets cold again so let's hope that sets us up for some surface fixing snow before too long.


----------



## KingM (Feb 16, 2008)

Too bad, too, since SB/MRG at least are skiing absolutely fantastic right now. At least the base is deep. I guess I stick to groomers until we get some fresh snow.


----------



## tcharron (Feb 16, 2008)

Been looking and looking for what it's gonna do, and all I can say is..

  Rain sucks..

  M'Kay?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 16, 2008)

lets not JINX this before it starts....keep a PMA (positivie mental attitude)...it WILL SNOW..IT WILL SNOW...


----------



## tcharron (Feb 16, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> lets not JINX this before it starts....keep a PMA (positivie mental attitude)...it WILL SNOW..IT WILL SNOW...



That'd kick arse, but at a projected temp of near 50 degrees...  *sigh*


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 16, 2008)

1-2 inches expected here in Pennsyltucky..I enjoy skiing in the rain though..fast snow..and soft as well..a good combination..and then when it freezes up..it's even faster..


----------



## billski (Feb 16, 2008)

> I enjoy skiing in the rain


sick puppy.   you should be out skiing today instead of bantering on this list!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 16, 2008)

billski said:


> sick puppy.   you should be out skiing today instead of bantering on this list!



I already got my skiing in this morning..We live in the east and it rains..some seasons alot..it's life..


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> 1-2 inches expected here in Pennsyltucky..I enjoy skiing in the rain though..fast snow..and soft as well..a good combination..and then when it freezes up..it's even faster..





billski said:


> sick puppy.   you should be out skiing today instead of bantering on this list!



i enjoy it as well.  i'm opting to ski tomorrow in the rain with hopefully less people than today.  not to mention with less crowds i can straight line it to the bumps that will be softened up by the nair.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 16, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i enjoy it as well.  i'm opting to ski tomorrow in the rain with hopefully less people than today.  not to mention with less crowds i can straight line it to the bumps that will be softened up by the nair.



crap, did i just agree with gss?


----------



## billski (Feb 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I already got my skiing in this morning..We live in the east and it rains..some seasons alot..it's life..


 
Er, Uh, I've skied this year exclusively in the east;   But neva in the rain.  A beautiful bluebird day like today and you're not standing in a half-hour lift line getting a tan?  :???:


----------



## tcharron (Feb 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> 1-2 inches expected here in Pennsyltucky..I enjoy skiing in the rain though..fast snow..and soft as well..a good combination..and then when it freezes up..it's even faster..



When it freezes up, it's called skating..  :-D


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 16, 2008)

It's not ice unless you can see your reflection..edgeable hardpack is nice..

Liftlines today at Blue were really short but I peaced out at 10:30AM after 18 runs and 18,900 vert..


----------



## tcharron (Feb 17, 2008)

from_the_NEK said:


> This is looking more and more like a R*#N maker. Just as we're coming back into great base depths again, Mom nature has to step in and snatch it all away :x
> Have we been naughty or is she mad at Ullr?



Hrm, looking like the rain may be minimal.  Icy mix is not as teh suk.


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2008)

egads.   I just walked outside to get the paper, temp is 58 and the snow piles are steaming...  I'll get the lawn chair out , put on my hip-waders and read the paper outside in my jammies:sad:
Bad scene.  hope it hurries up and gets out of here.  I can ski on spring snow, I can ski on powder, but skiing on eastern ice is no fun.


----------



## KingM (Feb 18, 2008)

The good news from the north country is that it hasn't been much more than drizzles and I haven't seen any snowpack loss or even much melt off the roof and the rain looks like it's just about gone. There is fog, unfortunately, but it looks like we'll be back before freezing this afternoon or early evening.

It will be frozen until we get some more snow, but it looks like we avoided damage to the base.


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 18, 2008)

It's raining all the way to the Canadian Border in Caribou Maine. Berlin was -7F yesterday morning and today it's 36F and raining:blink:

All of our snow here vanished overnight:-(


----------



## Greg (Feb 18, 2008)

KingM said:


> The good news from the north country is that it hasn't been much more than drizzles and I haven't seen any snowpack loss or even much melt off the roof and the rain looks like it's just about gone. There is fog, unfortunately, but it looks like we'll be back before freezing this afternoon or early evening.
> 
> It will be frozen until we get some more snow, but it looks like we avoided damage to the base.



Good to hear. We go back to winter tomorrow. Sounds like minimal base loss, so  let's just hope for some surface refreshing snow soon.


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 18, 2008)

There is no shortage of base in Maine as the snow at the sides of the road in Bethel are amazingly high for mid-February:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 18, 2008)

Here in eastern PA..it rained all night and right now it's 60 degrees...the good thing for those up north with a snowpack is that the snowpack will get more solid when the snow freezes back up later today..which will give it a better chance of lasting through April and maybe into May


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 18, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> There is no shortage of base in Maine as the snow at the sides of the road in Bethel are amazingly high for mid-February:



Wow and I always thought Sunday River didn't get much natural snow..they're having an awesome year in Maine..


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 18, 2008)

Warren and I where playing around in the snow at the summit of OZ yesterday when I sank down into the snow nearly to my waist and I am 6' tall:


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 18, 2008)

Dazzler at the summit of Saddleback with about 10' of base:







Pole plants dissapeared past my elbow:-o


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 18, 2008)

I wonder how things are up in the Chic Chocs and NewFoundland...hmmmmm...roadtrip????


----------



## awf170 (Feb 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I wonder how things are up in the Chic Chocs and NewFoundland...hmmmmm...roadtrip????



Supposedly the Chic Chocs are having a below average year.  I guess they are actually too far north of all the precip?  I know Le Massif is having an amazing season though.


----------



## skimore (Feb 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> the good thing for those up north with a snowpack is that the snowpack will get more solid when the snow freezes back up later today..which will give it a better chance of lasting through April and maybe into May



there is nothing good about the snow freezing solid


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 18, 2008)

skimore said:


> there is nothing good about the snow freezing solid




When it gets warm..it becomes good corn snow for an hour or two before it becomes mad applesauce....der der der..:lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 18, 2008)

To echo King M:

The only thing we have to fear is fear itself, folks.  

I was at Burke again today...there was some rain showers, but I was able to ski in mainly dry, and even sunny weather, between 10 and 2pm.  Snow pack is holding tough.  Snow was soft on both SM and natural trails (softer there).  Woods were closed, but not for loss of snow.  Let things set up and the groomers will be fine.  Depending on how fast things freeze we may be back up to 100% soon...and right now in N/C Vt, the cool down has been gradual.  Maybe a quarter inch of r%^n or so....


----------

